# Can my dog live in a kennel?



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello, I have a 2 year old intact smooth Dachshund. He bit our cat all of the sudden and has been obsessed with trying to chase the cat and our other cats. He must be on a leash at all times in the house, and now we're starting getting him trained. Unlike most Doxies, he is actually extremely well behaved (he does lift his leg on stuff though) and he is very obedient, loyal, and eager to please. However, he won't give up on trying to get the cats. If we didn't keep him, he would live at his breeder's house where he'd live in a crate most of the time and in an outdoor fence half the time, and I was thinking, could my dog live outdoors in a chain link kennel run? He would have a kennel cover on it, and he would also have water all of the time, food twice a day, a dog house, and like he does now, he'd get many long walks throughout the day, lots of human interaction, lots of training, etc. He would also have lots of room of course! He is also a show dog so he does need training to keep up with that, and he goes out with me to dog shows every month or two. For the first 1 year and 9 months of his life the dog stayed outside, and I was wondering if I could try to do this at my own home. I live near Atlanta (I live in Georgia) so in the summer and spring it gets warm and hot and in the fall and winter it gets cool and cold out, which got me wondering about kennel heaters. So, does anyone have any answers or tips?


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Please reply if you can!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Seems that you've only had him less than 3 months? Management (using gates, doors, crates, leashes and such) to keep him from being loose around the cats and training (a very strong "Leave it" mainly) would be preferable rather than keeping him outside.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Because of the breed your not surprised that the cat is very hard for your pup to learn. you could set up a dog area in the house and put up baby gates for the cat to have safe places while your doing your on leash training. Have puppy time where the cat is put up and cat time where the pup is put up while your doing training.. My cane corso needed extra time to bet use to the cat for having such a high prey drive so I had to keep them separate and on a schedule longer then the other dogs. Any dog with attention and daily routine can live outside in a kennel an be ok. My childhood dog was strictly outside his entire life,, and I was always outside with him as a kid we did everything together to the extent I would be called inside to eat, woof my food down to dart back outside to be with him.. My parents make me stay at the table and act civilized. 

If it helps for right now to be outside I would use it.. but still bring them back in for house training during the day in hopes as your pup matures he will get use to the rules about the cat ... And that you think no one will steal him being outside..


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for the responses! I have some questions if I were to do this...what would be a good shelter/doghouse for his kennel? How large should the kennel be? What would be a good bedding for the ground? (Mulch? Pebbles?) Like I said, he'll still get about an hour of exercise each day, a half hour of training, and I'd be outdoors with him as often as possible.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I've lived in Southern GA but my dog lived inside the house. so you have to worry about Heat Stroke in muggy humid heat, most of the dogs are in the house or under the house in the cool dirt. You will need a high shady area a treed area would be perfect hopefully it's not one of those pollen trees with all the yellow powder that might not be healthy, and even think of setting up a misting system if it will work in a humid heat like it does in a dry heat . I'm in Colorado now so it's really dry and the misting system worked wonders plus you can get out door fabric from a place like Home depot that will also break up the sun and will help for shade but still let the breeze pass through.. Because it can get so hot I wouldn't be a fan of gravel or rocks that would heat up to extreme temperatures, and not a fan of mulch can be a choking hazard. and some types of mulch are poison. hopefully you have a grass base and the pup is out enough that he doesn't run it down to bare ground. And be prepare that your pup may dig and dig themselves out. Good heart worm prevention and repellant due to the amount of stinging insects, fleas and ticks in the area and I hope you don't have fire ants. A insulated dog house like igloo makes are nice a good one with some thickness.. will help keep them cool in the heat, but all dogs will suffer in extreme heat to need to watch them to bring them in on those days and times. There are many selections for pre built kennel fencing panels, that come with sides and a door that click together like a full kit. And do you have owls you may need to put a top on your kennel .. The place I was living with Smokey in GA,, we were out at night in the yard area, and Smokey was playing with a armadillo when this* huge* horned owl flew out of the tree on top of the little armadillo. 

personally don't feel a Dachshund should be outside in the winter they just not designed for it or bad storms yall can get some really nasty lightening storms and flooding. I think a kennel outside will give everyone a hands free rest during the day but I would also work on setting a place in your house so you can do training living in the same house with a cat. .


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

I saw these kennel setups online...would you say they'd work well for my pup?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I like the third one as it could be heated in winter and a small air conditioner or fan in the summer. As long as the dog is not just locked up and ignored, and he was used to being kenneled, I am sure he would be alright.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for the response, Kyliobernese! Yep, he would get constant attention outside, he'd still be spoiled rotten, he'd get an hour of exercise a day, his normal amount of training per day, and he'd still accompany us when running to Petsmart, heading to the dog park, etc. He gets all of this attention now.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

yes those are really nice kennel set ups


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Anyone else have any opinions/recommendations/tips?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Just my opinion, but dachshunds as a breed are very social hounds. If housed in outdoor runs they tend to do best when kept in small groups. A singular dog left alone for significant periods of time may or may not develop behavioural issues such as incessant barking and or howling. Which could become a nuisance if, for example, you have neighbours close by. Dachshunds do have a very loud, piercing bark, surprisingly so for their rather diminutive size. As well, they're extremely determined little dogs who don't give up too easily. 

That's something you may want to give consideration to.


Also, being prolific excavators, make absolutely certain that they can't dig underneath the enclosure and escape. Provisions must be made for that.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

An hour-long walk and a half hour of training is not much. Even with some trips to the dog park or store, it sounds like the dog would be alone in a kennel for much of the day. Dogs of social breeds like this should not be left alone in a kennel. Why can't you use gates and doors inside the house to manage the dog/cat situation?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> An hour-long walk and a half hour of training is not much. Even with some trips to the dog park or store, it sounds like the dog would be alone in a kennel for much of the day. Dogs of social breeds like this should not be left alone in a kennel. Why can't you use gates and doors inside the house to manage the dog/cat situation?


I agree. I'm fine with outdoor dogs for breeds meant for that, with proper housing. Other than that, no.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

The training and walk is not in one time, he gets small amounts of exercise and training each day. He also gets about an hour of fetch and other playtime, and even as an inside dog, we try to spend 3-4 hours outside each day anyway when not walking. Trust me, we'll make sure he's happy.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, sounds like you've made up your mind, then. Good luck to you.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Robin Whiskers said:


>


Personally, I'd go for ^^ THAT ^^ one. With some minor modifications, it seems like it would be adequate. 

Oh. And I'd use it for housing the cats, so the dog could live inside my home. But that's just me.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

yup !!! ^^^^^ with petpeeve.... have a plan to do puppy training so you have skills and communications to work with that you can apply to cat/house training. I would rather a pup be put in a safe environment where they can't make mistakes, and they are not living in an environment that the owners are constantly being negative towards the pup. But don't stop working for the future when training , positive experiences and exposure, and maturity all kick in together..


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

If possible, I want him to live in harmony with the cats, but if not I know he'd be happy as a kennel dog. I mean, if he weren't here, he would be at his breeder where he stays outside for half the day and in a crate the other half. Also, he gets no exercise or training there. My parents wouldn't get rid of the cats or have them in a kennel because they don't really care about dogs but they are obsessed with the cats. I'm the dog person, lol and because they were raised that way, my family's unofficial ethic with dogs seems to be "if it doesn't work out, they're gone". Several dogs of ours have been rehomed over the years, but I know with the dachshund we can make it work somehow.

Does anyone know any stores or websites where kennels like the ones above can be purchased, or would hiring a builder for a custom kennel be a better idea?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

totally understand your current position.... I have a custom cat house it was expensive but so worth the investment long term, training was always productive and on point for productive learning, didn't have to rush the dogs into failure or have set backs, we could take our time balancing training, time and maturity as everyone was ready to advance in skills, with the new pups and I didn't have to sleep with one eye open lol.. I could go and do other things during the day and be totally focused during training times. 100% positive for everyone to feel safe in their home. Hands free / rest time is a good thing.. 

Home depot type places carry their own versions, Big R feed stores also carry the panels.. for your breed I do recommend having a flooring put in since they are diggers and that can be done with paving / patio stones or full slab concrete. Dogs that want to get out will dig within 2 feet of the actual fence since it is a visual motivation... so if you can only afford the two feet at the actual fence I would at least start with that and then improve as you can afford it. If you can afford someone to build it like in the pictures above that would be great. then there are the climbers ???? lol


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Robin Whiskers said:


> my family's unofficial ethic with dogs seems to be "if it doesn't work out, they're gone".


And what do you suppose your family's reaction will be when the dog begins to howl and bay throughout the nights and nights upon end ? Because it's possible and even likely that's exactly what will develop, and then what ? If that turns out to be the case it doesn't bode well, at all, for the future well-being of the dog.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

His breeder is always willing to take him back, but this dog is used to kennel life. He's happy with kennel life. He'll be trained and trained and exercised and exercised and stimulated and stimulated day after day after day like he usually is.  He doesn't just lay around at home, and we'll just have to see how it goes.

So, what do you guys think about this kennel site? What kennels from here would you recommend?

http://www.k9kennelstore.com/


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Have you considered just getting your own place?


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

No, I am only a teenager so I am not capable of moving out.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

I'll be able to move out in 5-6 years, so my dog would be 7 or 8 or 9 years old.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Anyone like the k9 kennel store site?


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Do any of you have any experience with the "crate and rotate" system?

So, these are the four options I was thinking of. Note that he'd be getting at least 30 minutes of training per day and at least an hour of exercise per day with each option, along with plenty of playtime and attention....

Training the dog to be with cats (I would train the dachshund to act appropriately around the cats so he can exist safely around them. Of course he would never be left alone with them!)

Giving the dog his own room (Our house is pretty open so it might be a little difficult, but I was thinking we could keep the dog in one room safe from the cats)

Doing the crate and rotate system (For some of the day, the dog would be in his crate with something to keep him busy while the three cats could roam freely, and for some of the day the cats would be closed into the master bedroom for some of the day while Chris had free roam of downstairs)

Keeping the dog outdoors (as mentioned in this thread, the dog would be kept in a proper kennel setup with proper stimulation and care)[/B][/B][/B]


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Why can you not keep him in your room? My daughter's rabbit lived in her room when we got a dog and basically we did crate and rotate. Mostly the rabbit lived in daughter's room but she was outside or in the living room when Sassy was crated, out on a walk or in the back yard. We locked doors and made sure there were two closed doors between the two so dog or rabbit couldn't slip into an area with the other.

I cannot keep my dogs outside. They bark. There's a noise ordinance here and I have absolutely no doubt that I would get into trouble. Dachshunds are known to be noisy. Even if the neighbors didn't object your family would. Inside there just plain is less to bark at.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

I don't have two doors in my room, but I could maybe put up a baby gate inside of my room so it's almost as if there are two doors. Hmmm, I don't know.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

That works. A small dog cannot get over quite a low one. My dogs respect a 24" tall one that I can step over.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Do you think a 2 year old Dachshund left in an upstairs bedroom with the door closed would mean for some separation anxiety?


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Robin Whiskers said:


> Do you think a 2 year old Dachshund left in an upstairs bedroom with the door closed would mean for some separation anxiety?


I think, based on reading this thread, that you are not in a situation to support and train this dog fully. My advice - wait until you've moved out and have your own place, and then get your dog. Your house = your rules.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

The OP already owns the dachshund. He bit one of the cats and now the OP needs to manage the situation.

OP, if the dog gets as much training and exercise as you say, he should be fine with staying in a room the rest of the time, especially if you just hang out in there with him while you're reading or on the computer or whatever. Many dogs are left in a room or crated every day while their owners work, and they're fine.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

I am able and willing to, I'm just trying to explore all the options, do some research, and find what's best for the dog.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> The OP already owns the dachshund. He bit one of the cats and now the OP needs to manage the situation..


My bad - I missed that part.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

If this helps, this is what my dog is like: He is a 2 year old miniature red smooth Dachshund who is still intact. He is from a reputable breeder. He spent the first 1 year and 9 nine months of his life in an outdoor kennel for half the day and in the crate the other half. No training or exercise or stimulation at all. He is generally a laid back, quiet, and sensitive dog, but being young he still has lots of energy at times. He is very playful, can be wary of new people and large dogs, and is extremely eager to please and obedient. I only use positive training methods with him, and he gets at least an hour of exercise and half hour of training per day, along with lots of attention and playtime. Trips to Petsmart and sometimes he competes in dog shows. He is crate trained, still working on getting him not to lift his leg indoors (using a belly band has helped), and is good with people, children, and other dogs. Well, there's one dog we know that he is snappy towards, but other than that, he loves other dogs.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Robin Whiskers said:


> If this helps, this is what my dog is like: He is a 2 year old miniature red smooth Dachshund who is still intact. He is from a reputable breeder. He spent the first 1 year and 9 nine months of his life in an outdoor kennel for half the day and in the crate the other half. No training or exercise or stimulation at all.


If those first 1 year and 9 months without training, exercise etc were at the breeder's/under the care of the breeder, than I very much doubt that you could consider them a "reputable" breeder...

I think as you mention in your other thread about trying crate and rotate, that option is something to work on before considering an outdoor kennel. One thing to remember is that interaction with people outside of dedicated training and exercise time is important too. Even just the dog laying around in an exercise pen chewing on a toy and watching you cook or study and getting random ear scratches is part of the dog feeling like a member of the family. All those little moments of time like reading a book while the dog lays next to you or tossing a treat for him when walk by just because are things that don't happen for outside dogs.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

A lot of reputable breeders do have outdoor dogs. Of course my dog and the other 20-30 dachshunds got food, fresh water, and shelter to sleep in in the house, but they aren't housebroken or taught any other manners. They breed incredibly healthy and happy and lovable and loving dogs.  Do you know if there are exercise pens that have covers? We actually have a small sized exercise pen for the dog for outdoors, but he likes to climb out of it. He's not even big into climbing!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Train him not to.

My exercise pens are lower than one of my dog's agility jump height. My dogs are taught not to jump out.

A friend of mine can manage boundaries with a PVC tube. She taught her dogs not to cross it and can contain them with only that.

I am too lazy for that and any containment errors are too serious to risk it, but still, my gates are low and my dogs stay behind them.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Robin Whiskers said:


> A lot of reputable breeders do have outdoor dogs. Of course my dog and the *other 20-30 dachshunds *got food, fresh water, and shelter to sleep in in the house, but they aren't housebroken or taught any other manners. They breed incredibly healthy and happy and lovable and loving dogs.  Do you know if there are exercise pens that have covers? We actually have a small sized exercise pen for the dog for outdoors, but he likes to climb out of it. He's not even big into climbing!


30 Doxies? No training, no exercise, adult dogs aren't even house trained? Not a reputable breeder by most peoples' standards.

There are both wire mesh tops and tarp style tops for exercise pens, you just have to google whatever style/size of pen you get and "cover" basically. But, you'd still be supervising and most dogs can be taught to respect a barrier. I have baby gates containing my 65 and 75 lb dogs. My larger dog is actually respectful enough of barriers that I can prop up cardboard in a doorway to contain him. The younger more bull-headed dog will barrel directly through anything flimsy but respects anything sturdy.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

The breeder has some of the top dogs in the country (Westminster dogs) and they care for their dogs and love them very much, they just aren't worked unfortunately. However, the breeder is one of the most popular Dachshund breeders in the country.

Here's what I've been looking at:

https://www.amazon.com/IRIS-Exercise-4-Panel-Playpen-White/dp/B00D5P846Y/
https://www.amazon.com/EXPAWLORER-Playpen-Exercise-Portable-Foldable/dp/B01I0V4VDC/


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I know some people claim that reputable breeders can have "kennel dogs" (meaning entirely unsocialized), but for me that would put them squarely in the disreputable category. Different definitions I suppose. 

I would get a wire playpen. I think plastic and mesh are too easily chewed.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Shell said:


> 30 Doxies? No training, no exercise, adult dogs aren't even house trained? Not a reputable breeder by most peoples' standards.


Agreed. It is common for people who breed working dogs to have kennels that are sometimes used. It makes things like bitches in heat around multiple intact males and just life with many dogs easier in general, BUT The ones I know, like, and would call reputable? The dogs are still trained, still exercised, still housebroken. It's a very 'crate and rotate' scenario, where everyone gets on on one time, training, exercising, socializing and the like. 

Not just... kennel or crate. That's ridiculous.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I would go with this: https://www.amazon.com/MidWest-Fold...404952&sr=8-1&keywords=exercise+pens+for+dogs

The ones you listed look like they would be destroyed very easily.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

trainingjunkie said:


> I would go with this: https://www.amazon.com/MidWest-Fold...404952&sr=8-1&keywords=exercise+pens+for+dogs
> 
> The ones you listed look like they would be destroyed very easily.


Yeah, the cloth one is very easily chewed on. Or pushed over, or clawed up. Basically, it is for well trained dogs with a good sense of boundaries who only need a reminder of location. The plastic might last longer than cloth but is smaller and not even cheaper than the wire.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Shell said:


> Yeah, the cloth one is very easily chewed on. Or pushed over, or clawed up. Basically, it is for well trained dogs with a good sense of boundaries who only need a reminder of location. The plastic might last longer than cloth but is smaller and not even cheaper than the wire.


I am ashamed to admit that I own 5 of them...


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

trainingjunkie said:


> I am ashamed to admit that I own 5 of them...


Five of the cloth? or plastic? Or wire?

I like the cloth for trained dogs who aren't chewers. The plastic seems unwieldy to me and not a big step up from cloth even. The wire seems infinitely useful. I'm not a full-time crate and rotate household but during foster times, it becomes something along those lines. Mostly baby gates, doors and crates so no ex-pen direct experience.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

5 metal. We use 4 of them when we camp.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

trainingjunkie said:


>


Love it. If I camped, I would totally have (or want!) a set-up like that. Or if I had an open plan house or well, a house larger than those ex-pens probably add up to in square footage


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Shell said:


> Love it. If I camped, I would totally have (or want!) a set-up like that. Or if I had an open plan house or well, a house larger than those ex-pens probably add up to in square footage


Ha! Every year, I get my husband to go along with "just one more." I am concerned that I will not be able to sell the "one more" thing next spring! Fortunately, my mother is on my side and says she'll get me another for Christmas. My goal is to fence a large arc around the camper. I'm almost there! It's really pretty excessive...


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

My dog isn't a chewer and usually not an escape artist, but for the safety of the cats I still want something he couldn't chew through or escape if he wanted to.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Your question is "can my dog live in a kennel?" Yes. Your dog can and considering the height of your dog's prey drive (certainly a desirable breed trait) and the need to keep cats, that will work. 

The reality of life is that a lot of people work. I put my dogs in outdoor kennels during the day and I go to work. One of the dogs must wear an electronic bark collar. I also have indoor kennels in the furnace room of the walk out basement for inclement weather. 

When I get home I get the dogs out, exercise them and so forth. At night they are indoors. Because I have two cats and two bitches (one intact and one spayed) I have one dog crated while indoors and the other dog loose (bitches can fight savagely and to the death and it is easier to keep them separate than to deal with a fight). Both my dogs like the cats but being dogs with good prey and hunt drive, I do not ever let them alone with the cats without me there to intervene if necessary. 

Once a dog has exhibited high genetic prey drive for any animal, you would be hard pressed to retrain the dog to be _reliable_ around that animal. That is just the way it is. The dog is hard wired and this is a breed that uses that hard wired prey drive to dive in holes and fight with rats, badgers and the like. 

Certainly you can try all the leave it training and diversion training and even resort to an electronic collar but in the end, this won't be reliable and you will never be able to have the dog with cats. 

The out door kennel, indoor crating (if you can afford an aluminum dog box or a Gorilla Crate it would be best) with being leashed in the house it can all work. 

If the dog bays and so forth outside I have no issue with an electronic bark collar. There are many that offer a warning tone first before going to a shock and there are a few that do that and start with low stim and auto escalate the stim if the dog keeps barking. A lot of people do not like it when I suggest electronic bark collars for an outdoor kenneled dog but the practical thing is that barking is a privilege, not a right and going to work and school is part of life as are neighbors who do not need to be subjected to incessant barking _regardless of the reason_. That is my solution. No one need to agree. 

The one thing I will caution you on.. the photo of the all wood kennel that everyone likes would not work for an aggressive chewer or a dog that develops frustration chewing. I prefer steel and always always always put a wire top on any kennel. It is amazing how well dogs can climb. I have seen videos of dogs climbing out of kennels better than cats!


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for the response! Could you post a picture of your outdoor and indoor kennel? I'd just like to see how it' s set up for reference.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

3GSD4IPO said:


> If the dog bays and so forth outside I have no issue with an electronic bark collar. There are many that offer a warning tone first before going to a shock and there are a few that do that and start with low stim and auto escalate the stim if the dog keeps barking. A lot of people do not like it when I suggest electronic bark collars for an outdoor kenneled dog but the practical thing is that barking is a privilege, not a right and going to work and school is part of life as are neighbors who do not need to be subjected to incessant barking _regardless of the reason_. That is my solution. No one need to agree.


 That's a HELL of a life for a dachshund. If that's your "solution", I'd have to question why anyone would want to acquire a dog under circumstances like this, in the first place. Good grief. It's not much more than a life of subsistence, filled with loneliness and punishment.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Well I already have the dachshund, but don't worry, I don't think I'd use a bark collar.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

3GSD4IPO said:


> The dog is hard wired and this is a breed that uses that hard wired prey drive to dive in holes and fight with rats, badgers and the like.


 Your knowledge and expertise with dachshunds is minimal at best. Anyone who recommends keeping a doxie ALONE, in a run, with a shock collar on, is glaringly deficient in not only knowledge but also compassion. I'd suggest you stick to advising on breeds you know at least *something* about. There's a VAST difference between the needs of pet dachshunds vs. working GSD's.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

I already have the dachshund, and don't worry, I know lots about dachshunds as an owner and handler, and I would not use a shock collar. I'm still trying to work out the details and do what's best for the dog.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

3GSD4IPO said:


> A lot of people do not like it when I suggest electronic bark collars for an outdoor kenneled dog but the practical thing is that* barking is a privilege, not a right* and going to work and school is part of life as are neighbors who do not need to be subjected to incessant barking _regardless of the reason_. That is my solution. No one need to agree.


 One more point and then I'm pretty much done. You do realize that dachshunds are "hard wired" as you say, to bark ? In their case it definitely IS a right. It's part of their genetic makeup, and for good and practical reasons, at least when considering working doxies. 

\ done.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah, I don't really agree with that user (3GSD4IPO) either, petpeeve.


----------



## stephy (Oct 6, 2016)

Dachshunds are not really meant to me outside dogs so I would try other training methods before leaving him outside. Have you tried using water or vibrating collars?


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

> That is my solution. No one need to agree.


Please re-read paragraph 7 or my response. Please note that I qualified my answer with this statement.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Robin Whiskers said:


> My dog isn't a chewer and usually not an escape artist, but for the safety of the cats I still want something he couldn't chew through or escape if he wanted to.


I have the largest cloth ones think they 54 inches, use them for my rabbits and baby chicks. I like them because they are completely enclosed with a zipper bottom insert and top. so they are easy to clean and during training the cats and dogs could push the cloth frame but still not access or let the inside animals loose. Very roomy. The rabbits did do some chewing around the zipper door panels had to iron on patches to fix them. Definitely better suited for non chewers . a puppy would need happy containment training with any containment system


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm not completely sure, but this is what I'm thinking...from about 8:00 AM to the evening (depending on the time of year, he would stay out longer when the sun is up) the dog would be out in a proper kennel setup with a cover, a proper dog house or dog igloo, a constant supply of fresh, clean water, his food twice a day out of his interactive feeder, and of course all the attention, training, and exercise a dog could ever dream of. So I was thinking after his evening walk he would come inside into his large exercise pen, which would have his bed, a bowl of water, his Kong, and his other toys. He'd also have puppy pads. Then, at about 10:00 PM, he'd go upstairs in my room in his crate for the night. He could also come inside for his crate or exercise pen if the weather was very bad. Because even walking him upstairs and him trying to get at the cats would not be safe, I think I'll teach him to behave properly around the cats in a safe way but still stick to this system because I wouldn't let him be loose for long periods of time with them, even when he's trained.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

the purpose of being outside is giving you a break so you not overwhelmed with a dog that isn't trained. It is also a time for the cat to enjoy their space dog free... But when you bring your pup in (put the cat up in a room) completely put up...... This way you can spend quality time with your pup in the house start teaching them specifically how to live in the house what areas they are allowed in.. That way they are learning valuable real life skills and bonding with you. Learning things that will be key to applying them to living in a house with a cat in the future.. Yes learning containment in house pens and baby gates is also during house time.. Do consider having some out of containment training in the house while the cat is put up...


----------



## Puppy mom (Aug 17, 2016)

We have a similar puppy-cat issue. Give it time and puppy proof before doing an outdoor kennel. We gate the living room for the puppy and upstairs bedroom has a kitty corner. We give the puppy something to keep his attention when the cat comes downstairs. We also hold him in a sit position (not forced or rough- just to settle him) and give the cat rubs/shhh to calm him. Puppy goes in his crate until the kitty finishes his meal. While they aren't best friends and don't expect them to be, they are not chasing and trying to harm eachother anymore. The gated area inside has made a huge difference.


----------



## Puppy mom (Aug 17, 2016)

I worry most about the heat, like PP said. A vet told us that temps as low as 70-80 degrees can trigger heat stroke. And it only takes a few minutes (not hours like we thought). Leaving water and shade isn't enough in the humidity (I'm in the south as well). We are pretty anal with our puppy after seeing it first hand. He doesn't go out without us and always leave the hose spout dripping into a bowl while we are out so the water is always cold.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Maybe a large fan in the hot weather would do?


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Now I'm just wondering where to purchase a kennel.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

do you have any big chain feed stores around like Big R


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Never heard of it, but I looked it up and there are none near me.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

search on line to have one shipped to you from a dog kennel company

local fence company may do kennels

try Petco or Petsmart


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Tractor Supply, Menards, probably Home Depot and Lowe's too but I haven't checked.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Tractor Supply, Menards, probably Home Depot and Lowe's too but I haven't checked.


good call I forgot about home depot and lowes they should have some


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I may be a little late here but Amazon has wire kennels them for VERY reasonable prices and 2 day shipping if you have Prime.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Still searching for a good kennel. What does everyone think about this layout?





If I used this layout I would put a cover on the kennel so nothing can fly into the kennel or climb into the kennel.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Robin Whiskers said:


> Still searching for a good kennel. What does everyone think about this layout?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not impressed, at least not in a good way. 

Dachshunds are very proficient at ripping and tearing and chewing, in order to facilitate the clearing of tree roots and other obstructions that hinder their progress when they've gone to ground. They could easily make short work of the thin gauge wire shown in the picture, which would not only be a danger in terms of cuts or puncture wounds but also in terms of escape. In fact it appears as though those particular dogs have already started to bend and chew the wire along the lower edge near where they are standing. Dachshunds are proficient at digging too, and the bottom of the gate looks like an area that could readily be breeched. I'm not an expert in doghouse construction but the ones shown do seem to leave a lot to be desired, in my opinion. Generally speaking, the entire setup is shoddily composed of cheap materials without much concern for structural integrity. Which again, could quite easily lead to injury or escape.

I'm curious. If you're "still searching" for a kennel, where has your dog been living for the past two months ?


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

He has been visiting his breeder on and off so we can take time to do proper research. I was thinking. Anyway, the person who owns the kennel pictured above swears by it and has never had an escape or injury, but I'll steer clear from that layout anyway.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Robin Whiskers said:


> He has been visiting his breeder on and off so we can take time to do proper research. I was thinking. Anyway, the person who owns the kennel pictured above swears by it and has never had an escape or injury, but I'll steer clear from that layout anyway.


That's really not even a "kennel" anyways. It is a shoddily maintained fence that surrounds a dog house. (One dog house, three dogs?)

Example of decent set-up (from google image search)


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Ok. Nice setup! Where would be a good place for a dog to sleep if not allowed in the house? We have a shed that will be heated.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Robin Whiskers said:


> Where would be a good place for a dog to sleep if not allowed in the house?


A new owner's home.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

parus said:


> A new owner's home.


Lol, snort!

IMO, while there can be proper kennel set-ups for dogs who are suited to it and owners who are dedicated to their dogs, if someone is taking a month+ to figure out how to build a kennel and the dog is back at the breeder (who has an outdoor kennel situation) then it means the owners need to step up their game and either train/manage the dog indoors, get a safe and suitable kennel while still giving exercise and attention, or carefully re-home the dog.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

He lives like that at his breeder's house, parus. He gets extreme anxiety when away from me and I only want what's best for him. He'll get all the exercise and love you could imagine.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

I've only been taking that long because I want what's best for my dog and I've heard many different opinions. I have the ability to give him a good outdoor life, I'm just trying to learn everything I can so I don't mess up.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I honestly think that your dog would be better off living indoors with someone else than living in even a "nice" kennel setup outside. Pet dogs like to be with their people. If you really want what's best for him, carefully consider whether he'd truly be happy alone in a kennel outside.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

I have evaluated and talked it over with his breeder and such and he's not the same dog when I'm away. He's used to kennel life, but I'll do whatever is best for him and evaluate the situation once more.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Is he living alone in a kennel, or with other dogs? There's a difference there.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

With other dogs. In the late afternoon he is brought indoors and sleeps in a crate at night. He isn't outside in the rain or anything.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

parus said:


> A new owner's home.


:::applause:::


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Still working out the details InkedMaria  I won't let my dog suffer and I'm still evaluating the situation


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Robin Whiskers said:


> He'll get all the exercise and love you could imagine.


Unless you're also sleeping in the shed and living in the kennel, no, he won't. A cute young doxie can get rehomed readily to someone who can actually keep him as a companion. It's pure selfishness to think he's better off outside in a box that's close-ish to you than where he can actually be part of a household. And the fact that it's taking you months on end to construct something a 4H kid could slap together in a weekend really speaks to your level of commitment to the dog and does not bode well for his future. His future in a box, in your yard, by himself.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

I've talked to breeders, owners, people the dog knows, and trust me, I'll make sure the dog ends up where he'll be happiest and see if he can get any training to live happily with his feline "brothers".


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

That's what you said four months ago, and you haven't done any of that yet. You haven't even purchased supplies for your kennel. You haven't done anything to train the dog. You've just fobbed him off on someone else. If you're going to do that, you might as well fob him off on someone who will actually give him the time, attention, and training he deserves as a living creature that has its own feelings and thoughts.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

So the cats aren't injured he is at his breeder's house where we visit him often and I work vigorously with the cats there. I have parents to talk about it with and still working through the options.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Robin Whiskers said:


> So the cats aren't injured he is at his breeder's house where we visit him often and I work vigorously with the cats there. I have parents to talk about it with and still working through the options.


So basically, he isn't even really "your" dog anymore if he is living at the breeder's house and you just visit.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Just for the time period that I'm trying to work out our options. The breeder was where he lived for the first one year and nine months of his life so he is pretty content there while we evaluate the situation.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

The picture with the 3 dogs, I wouldn't trust that. Shell posted a good example. Can you build a kennel inclusive of the shed?


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Maybe, like an indoor outdoor kennel. I'll look into it.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Robin Whiskers said:


> Maybe, like an indoor outdoor kennel. I'll look into it.


So you haven't been looking into such options in the month+ that the dog has been bounced back to the breeder?


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

I have looked into it, but I'm looking into it more when it comes to transforming a shed into a kennel


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Robin Whiskers said:


> Still searching for a good kennel. What does everyone think about this layout?
> 
> 
> 
> If I used this layout I would put a cover on the kennel so nothing can fly into the kennel or climb into the kennel.


Wow... just wow. I seriously hope this is not a picture of how your breeder keeps their dogs. It's bad enough that they have 20-30 untrained dogs keep outside or in a crate 24/7 with minimal interaction. That right there is major red flags of a poor breeder, no matter how many dogs have gone to Westminster. But if the dogs only have access to a tiny dog house(that wouldn't even fit those 3 dogs comfortably) to stay clean and dry during the day, then that in no way is what I or most of us would consider a quality or reputable breeder. 

He likely has separation anxiety when you leave because you're the only person who has ever given him any sort of love or attention in his life.

You've stated many times that this is a show dog. Are you actually showing the dog? And are you showing him yourself or do you have a handler showing him?


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

I handle him in shows.  animalcraker do you have any good kennel setup suggestions?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Suggestions for good Dachshund sleeping options...


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Okay, everyone, this is my plan so far that I hope I can use that will work:

I will hire a professional positive trainer to work with my dog to get him to live safely with the cats.

If it does not work, I will look at possible kennel situations.

I'll do whatever is best for my dog personally and I'll make sure he doesn't suffer.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Robin Whiskers said:


> If possible, I want him to live in harmony with the cats, but if not I know he'd be happy as a kennel dog. I mean, if he weren't here, he would be at his breeder where he stays outside for half the day and in a crate the other half. Also, he gets no exercise or training there. My parents wouldn't get rid of the cats or have them in a kennel because they don't really care about dogs but they are obsessed with the cats. I'm the dog person, lol and because they were raised that way, my family's unofficial ethic with dogs seems to be "if it doesn't work out, they're gone". Several dogs of ours have been rehomed over the years, but I know with the dachshund we can make it work somehow.
> 
> Does anyone know any stores or websites where kennels like the ones above can be purchased, or would hiring a builder for a custom kennel be a better idea?


When he's outside all day at the breeder's place is he with other dogs? If so, that seems like a more ideal situation tbh.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes, he is. However, he's with dogs all day and not with people all night. At our countryside home, I'm practically outside all day and so is my family so he will get that human company.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

You said you were a teenager. Do you not go to school?


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm homeschooled and I like to do my school outdoors and I'm always able to.  I've always been homeschooled so it's become so normal I forget to mention it lol.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Let me get this timeline straight--

As of October, the dog was 2 years old but has spent 1 year and 9 months of his life outside/crated at the breeders. So you had him around 3 months maximum when you posted asking for advice about dealing with cats. It has been 2-ish months since and the dog has spent much of that time at the breeder's (outside in the day with dozens of dogs, inside crated apparently). 

Let the dog get a freaking permanent home. If you are able to provide suitable outdoor accommodations, then I would have expected that to happen in the month before now while you considered ideas. If you are able to have the dog inside, you have had time to set up baby gates and crate/rotate schedules. While I do not have any indication that this breeder is a "good" breeder, there is something (minimal) to be said for consistency and the dog being with dogs he knows and at least when he is sold to a new home, you are not being part of the inconsistency.

My dogs sometimes spend a week or two with my parents because my parents are being helpful to my work/commitments or just because they want a visit with the grand-dogs. A dog who is settled that goes to visit a well known and comfortable place for a bit with similar living style is not going to feel the same confusion as one that is mostly here, randomly there, outside, then inside, etc.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Robin Whiskers said:


> I'm homeschooled and I like to do my school outdoors and I'm always able to.  I've always been homeschooled so it's become so normal I forget to mention it lol.


This really makes the fact that you've done nothing about this for four months even more egregious. You need to question whether you actually want a dog, or just like the idea of a dog. If you truly wanted this dog, you could have worked the situation out several times over by now. 

Jeez, maybe it's just because I live somewhere where kids are expected to contribute, and people who don't get off their duffs freeze to death, but seriously.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I would suggest the options that Shell posted. TBH if you are showing this dog yourself and want to have any sort of advantage in the ring, the both of you need to be bonded together and you have to learn how to communicate with eachother. That's not going to happen if he's locked up outside and separated from his family. By the way locking him up outside while the cats enjoy the warmth and company inside is likely to increase his aggression towards the cats. 

I used to have Dachshund and cat that didn't get along at first, but learned to live with eachother and even play together. My Dachshund he would be inside in a crate when we weren't home and had full roam of the living room when we were home. My cat would be confined to a bedroom while we were away and had full roam of the back of the house and bedrooms when we were home. The cat and dog were kept separated by a solid plastic baby gate that blocked off the hallway leading to the bedrooms. At first I had the gate raised up an inch or two of the ground so they could interact between the gate without being able to injure eachother. Once they tolerated eachother with the limited interaction I lowered the gate back down so it was low enough for the cat to jump over. Of course the first time the cat did this my Dachshund ran straight for him and he quickly learned how to jump back over the gate to safety. Eventually they learned to tolerate seeing eachother in the same space and the cat learned how to stand his ground and stop running away. In most cases of dog vs cat relationships it's the cat that needs to be trained to stand it's ground and tolerate the dog, not the other way around. The problem is most people don't want to make the effort to try and train the cat or just flat out believe the crazy notion that you can't train a cat.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

I'll try. I know it seems to a lot of people that I don't want the dog or I'm too lazy about the situation, but all day every day I try to work it out, talk to my parents, etc. and I'm going to find a way to make it work. I'll keep you all updated!


----------

